# PNP Query



## CanadaKim (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello All

I am looking for a PR via a PNP program as my calculated CRS score is too low. I am looking for info on 
1. Do the provinces issue NOI/Sponsorship to immigration aspirants based on their own cut off CRS score? Say for instance, Alberta decides to send their sponsorship for those who have say a minimum CRS of 350? Or would they simply look only at province level eligibility? How does it works generally?
2.Do all provinces have an eligibility point separately apart from (the federal) CRS or is it only some of them?

Please throw some light on this. This is my day 2 of the research on the PR program for Canada, so while I am searching any info on the web, I would like to also seek some help the volunteers/experts in this group.

Age : 36
Edu: Masters (MBA) 
IELTS: (LRWS) 7.5, 7,7,6.5 [ I did it for some other purpose in Dec last year- I see it is valid for two years)
Calculated CRS From CA govt website - 359 [That is why I am seeking info on PNP]


Thanks 

Regards,
Kim


----------

